# Did parts prices just jump? Again.



## HighGuy (Jun 8, 2014)

I support Bailey's and my local shops, but, "come on". ... I sound just like the ol' timers I grew up around. -lol- ... Helping the family and neighbors keep their landscape 2 cycles going, I almost said go buy a new one for the price of parts. More crap to the landfills, while my local dealer drives his new Harley? ... Well, they're going to lose part of my business. (except for my emergency visits, of course). I just found these guys searching around. "Carb Tech Solutions", out of California. (I am in Missouri and have no affiliation. Just a new customer sharing) $6 flat rate shipping for: about 12 in tank metal fuel filters (3 different)($.79 ea), 3 diaphragm/gasket carb kits ($1.99 ea), 5 Zama & Walbro bulbs ($.69 ea), and about 3 other misc more. Came to $27 shipped. "Really?" I paid $20, last week, for 2 ft of 3/32 fuel line, 2 bulbs, and 1 filter, passing on the $12.00 Walbro D11 carb kit . So, if your in my type of situation, I think they are worth a try. I sure did. 

As usual, just trying to help and pass on what I can.

Have a good one!


----------



## Swamp Man (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks for the info i will definitely check them out. seeing as i rebuild about 4 carbs during the average weekend this will save me a ton on parts costs.


----------



## HighGuy (Jun 9, 2014)

Swamp Man said:


> thanks for the info i will definitely check them out. seeing as i rebuild about 4 carbs during the average weekend this will save me a ton on parts costs.



Any time! ... Glad I can help.
I have 70 year old neighbors scrounging to keep afloat, and old or injured workers lost their jobs, etc.,... I've been hurt on a few jobs, not covered. From hard work and older age, we'll all be taken care of for our efforts? ... Guess not. People need help all over! Nice to meet ya Swamp Man. I am originally from the Florida Glades!


----------



## Counselor (Jun 29, 2014)

No shortage of hard times around it seems.......


----------



## HighGuy (Jun 29, 2014)

Counselor said:


> No shortage of hard times around it seems.......


Welcome to AS, Counselor! 

You are quite correct.... and they are still charging more, with no shortage, either. Don't prices come down with abundance? -lol-


----------



## Counselor (Jun 29, 2014)

HighGuy said:


> Welcome to AS, Counselor!
> 
> You are quite correct.... and they are still charging more, with no shortage, either. Don't prices come down with abundance? -lol-




Way things are going, none of the "old ideas" make any sense anymore--and I'm afraid it's going to get much worse. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Jul 1, 2014)

welcome to AS if you are working on a lot of stuff. I got most carb kits, fuel line, fuel filters and lots of saw parts new and used. reasonable prices. would be happy to put stuff in a box and ship it to ya. let me know what you use a lot of and ill price it out for ya


----------



## likesaws (Aug 1, 2014)

I have used carb solution to. looks like the same kits to me without fancy name. Kits are made in China 
but last time I checked so was Walbro.


----------

